# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  TÖrk Kurtuluş Savaşinin Emperyalizme Karşi MÖcadelesi

## bakraz

ERDAL İNCE
9 EYLüL üNV.
GİRİş


ğGarbın afakını sarmışsa çelik zırhlı duvar.
Benim iman dolu göğsüm gibi serhaddim var.
Ulusun, korkma! Nasıl böyle bir imanı boğar,
'Medeniyyet!' dediğin tek dişi kalmış canavar?ğ

Mehmet Akif Ersoyğun batının medeniyetini benzettiği bu canavar emperyalizmdir. Bu canavarı ortaya çıkaran; Rönesansğın doğurduğu hümanizmin ortaya çıkardığı ticaret içerikli emperyalizmğdir.
Emperyalist Devletler I. Dünya Savaşıyla beraber Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnun başına üşüşmüşlerdi.Ancak savaş başlamadan öncede ğRevalğ de yapılan görüşmelerde Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnu paylaşma planları yapılıyordu.
Savaşğtan yenik ayrılan Osmanlı, Mondrosğu imzalamış ve meşhur 7. maddesi sayesinde yurdun her köşesi emperyalist güçlerce işgal edilebilecek durumdaydı.
Nitekim, gerek bu madde,gerekse yurt içindeki yandaşları sayesinde işgal kuvvetleri Osmanlı topraklarını sorgusuz sualsiz sahiplenmekteydiler.
İmparatorluğun sonu olan Sevr anlaşması da imzalanmıştı. Artık her şey emperyalist güçlerin lehine işlemekteydi.
Padişah ve onun gibi düşünenlerin, medeniyet sandıkları canavar; kendinden olmayan yerleştiği her toprakta yaptığı gibi Türk yurdunda da acımasızca, halka ve toprağa acı çektirmekteydi.
Ancak Türk halkının, bu canavara kaptıracak ne geçmişi ne de geleceği vardı.
Türk Milleti her uygar milletin yaptığı gibi kendi geleceğine yine kendisi karar verecekti. Bu kararı da; Ulu ünder Mustafa Kemal liderliğinde Tam bağımsızlıktı.
Emperyalist güçlere karşı ğYa istiklal ya ölümğ parolası ile çıkan yüce Türk milleti elbetteki Türk yurdunda bu canavarların beslenmesine izin vermeyecekti, vermedi de!
19 Mayıs 1919 M. Kemal Atatürkğün Samsunğda yaktığı meşale adım adım tüm Anadoluğyu sarmış ve yürekler tek olup düşünceler birleşmişti.
9 Eylül 1922 günü Haçlı ihtirası Emperyalizmin Orta Doğu Projesi, Yunan ve Ermeni hayalleri İzmir Körfeziğne döküldü. 
Kazanılan bu zafer sadece Yunanlılara karşı kazanılan bir zafer değildi.Mondrosğun 7.maddesine göre Yunanistanğı İzmir havalisine gönderen emperyalist güçlere karşı da kazanılmış bir zaferdi.
Bu sebeple 1821-1923 arası Türk Tarihi; emperyalizmin ve Yunan,Ermeni,Sırp,Bulgar saldırılarının ve Türkğü yok etme ihtiraslarının karşısında Türklüğü meşru savunmasının tarihidir.
Lozan 1821-192 arası Türklüğe karşı yöneltilen top yekün imha saldırılarına karşı Türklüğü meşru savunmasının tarihidir..Lozan bu meşru savunma sonunda kurulan Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin asker-siyasi-hukuki zaferinin belgesidir,tapusudur.
Türk devrimi; sömürge ülkesi olmaktan, ileri ve tam bağımsız bir ülke yapmaya yönelik kültür ve uygarlık değiştirme olayıdır. 




BATI MEDENİYETİNİN SüMüRGECİLİKTEN EMPERYALİZME GEüİşİ:

15. ve 16. yy. Rönesansğı ve reformğu Avrupa Gerçekleştirmiş eski grek ve Roma eserlerini inceleyerek devlet,hukuk,insan gibi kavramları öğrenmiş ve felsefe gibi diğer bilim dallarından da haberdar olmuşlardır. 

Kilisenin mutlak otoritesine karşı mücadeleye başlanmış ve yeni mezhepler sayesinde de Katolik taassubuna karşı mücadeleye başlanmıştır.Bilimi, bilimsel araştırmayı ve sonuçlarını ret eden kiliseye karşı,bilimin ve insan aklının özgürlük mücadelesi başarıyla yürütülüyordu.
Skolastik üağın dünya görüşü temelinden değişmeye başlamıştı. Merkantil ekonomik sistemin ğPara bütün başka şeyleri elde etmek kudretini verdiğine göre, altın ve gümüş bolluğu, devletin kudretini meydana getiren tek şeydir.ğgörüşü ile Avrupalılar altın ve gümüş aramak için, pusulanın bulunmuş olması da işlerini kolaylaştırarak uzun yolculuklara çıktılar. Bu amaçla Avrupa Devletleri kendi aralarında bir yarışa başladılar.Bu yarış dünyanın bilinmeyen yollarının ve yeni kıtaların keşfedilmesini doğurdu. Gittikleri yerlerdeki zenginlikleri ülkelerine acımasızca taşımaya başladılar.Böylece sömürgecilik dönemi de başlamış oldu.Coğrafi keşiflerin ve ekonomik yayılmanın artmasıyla sömürgecilik daha da gelişti.sömürgeciliğin bu denli gelişmesiyle dünyanın büyük bir bölümü Avrupalıların sömürgesi haline geldi.
Avrupağda oluşan bu ticaret kapitalizminin yaygınlaşması, sermaye birikimi ve büyük ticari şirketlerin doğması ile Merkantil sistemi de aşılarak ekonomik gücü elinde bulunduran burjuva sınıfının doğmasını sağladı.üzellikle bu sınıfın Rönesans ve Reformğun gerçekleşmesinde etkileri çok olmuştur. 
Avrupağnın tüm sosyal yapısı değişmiştir.Ticaret kapitalizmi, Avrupağda büyük sermaye birikimini doğurdu.Aynı yüzyılın (18.yy) sonunda ise sanayi devrimi doğdu.Avrupa ticaret kapitalizminden, sanayi kapitalizmine geçti.Liberalizm akımının temelleri atıldı. Avrupağda toplumların geçirdiği bu gelişmeler, sınıfsal yapıyı korumak ve siyasal otoriteyi kaybetmemek isteyen krallar ve aristokrasinin baskısı yüzünden sosyal patlamalara hazır bir duruma geldi Yeni sosyo-ekonomik düzen, dünya görüşü ve özellikle büyük bir ekonomik güç haline gelen burjuva sınıfının siyasal iktidarda söz sahibi olma istekleri, Fransağda büyük bir sosyal patlamaya yol açtı .
Bu sosyal durumu: 
1-17.yyğda İngiltereğde krala karşı yapılan mücadele Cromwellğin diktatörlüğü ile sonuçlanmıştı.Ancak 1660 yılında II.Charles tahta çıkmıştır.Ondan sonra kral olan Charlesğın kardeşi Jackğin mutlak yönetimi 1688ğde ihtilale yol açmıştır.Bu ihtilal neticesinde yazılı olmayan anayasa kralın haklarını sınırlarken, Parlemantonun gücünü arttırmıştır. 
2.Amerikan ihtilalleri 1776 yılında yayınladıkları bağımsızlık bildirisi ile siyasal ve sosyal düzenin ve bu düzen içerisinde bireyin haklarını belirliyordu.Demokrasi ve insan hakları ortaya konuluyordu.
3.Gerek İngiltereğdeki gelişmeler gerekse Amerika Birleşik devletleriğndeki gelişmeler Fransız düşünürlerini derinden etkilemiştir.ancak Fransağnın devlet yapısı ve sosyal yapısı Fransız İhtilalini hazırlayan asıl etken olmuştur.17 Haziran 1789ğda kendilerini ulusal meclis olarak ilan eden halk sınıfı, kralın tüm baskılarına rağmen 9 Temmuzğda kendisini kurucu meclis ilan etmiştir.
Avrupağdaki devlet ve toplum yapıları böylesine değişirken, sanayi devrimi ile 19.yy da Avrupa daha da ileriye gitti.Demiryollarının inşası, buharlı deniz taşımacılığı ticareti daha da güçlendirdi.
Telefon ve telgrafın bulunuşu ile de iletişim kolaylaştı.Savaş silahlarının ve savaş gemilerinin gelişmesi ile Avrupa büyük bir güce erişti.Toplum yaşamında ise köklü değişiklik 

oldu.Avrupağnın sanayi ve ticaretteki üstünlüğü sömürgecilik çağının yerini emperyalizme bıraktı. 
DOĞU SORUNU VA AVRUPAğNIN HASTA ADAMI

1815 Rus üarğı Aleksandırğın Rum sorununa dikkatleri çekmek için ortaya doğu sorununu atmıştır.
19.yy ortasında İngilizler tarafından Osmanlı İmparatorluğu toprak bütünlüğünün korunması, yüzyılın ikinci yarısında tüm Avrupa için Avrupağnın hasta adamının Avrupağdaki topraklarının paylaşımı ve aynı yüzyılın son çeyreğinde ise bütün topraklarının paylaşılması anlamında kullanıldı. 

1815--------------------1850---------------------1870-------------------------1885
Rus üarı Aleksandır İng. Osmanlı Avrupağnın Hasta Osmanlığnın 
Doğu Sorunu Toprak Bütünlüğü Adamının Topraklarının Bütün Topraklarının 
Paylaşılması Paylaşılması

19.yy Rusya, İngiltere ve Fransa arasındaki en önemli sorunlardan birisi ğAvrupağnın Hasta Adamğı Osmanlı İmparatorluğu idi.İngilizlerin sömürge yolları ve Fransa için Akdenizğin güvenliği boğazların güvenliği ile eşdeğerdeydi.Rusyağnın boğazlar yoluyla Akdenizğe inme politikası İngiltere ve Fransa tarafından engellendi.
1869 Süveyş kanalının açılmasından sonra İngiliz politikası Osmanlığnın toprak bütünlüğünü korumak yerine, Akdenizğdeki İngiliz çıkarlarını Kıbrıs ve Malta arasında savunabileceğini düşünerek 1878ğde Kıbrısğı, 1882ğde de Mısırğı ele geçirdi.Yalnız kalan Osmanlı yeni denge politikaları aramaya başladı ve bu politikağda Almanyağyı yanında hissetti.Ancak gerçek manada yakınlaşma Doğu Sorunu ile ilgilenmek istemeyen Bismarkğtan sonra başlar.
Almanların Osmanlı toprakları üzerindeki ekonomik manadaki nüfuzlanması, Bağdat demiryolları projesi, zamanın sömürgeci devletleri İngiltere, Fransa ve Rusya tarafından iyi karşılanmadı. Bu proje Osmanlıya karşı düşmanca tavırların artmasına da sebep oldu.
Müttefik gibi görünen Almanya, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu sınırları içerisinde, ekonomik manada söz sahibi olmak maksadındaydı. Alman İmparatoru II. Wilhem 1898ğde kendisine sömürge sahası olarak Osmanlı İmparatorluğunu seçmişti.
Almanyağya tanınan haklara rağmen Osmanlı devleti, Trablus ve Balkanlar savaşlarında Almanların desteğini alamamıştır.Osmanlı toprakları emperyalist kuvvetlerin çıkar çatışmalarına sahne olmakta ve Almanlara tanınan bu ayrıcalıklar yüzünden İngiltere, Fransa ve Rusyağnın Osmanlıya karşı düşmanlıkları artmaktadır. 
Emperyalist devletlerin rekabetlerini yoğunlaştığı en önemli ülkelerin başında Osmanlı imparatorluğu geliyordu. Batılı yazar ve devlet adamlarının Osmanlı imparatorluğunun sahip olduğu topraklara ğOrta Doğuğ ve ğYakın Doğuğ diye isimlendirmeleri emperyalist duygularının sembolü olmuştur.
üzellikle Süveyş Kanalının açılması, pamuk üretiminin önemi ve diğer hammadde kaynaklarının bulunması 19.yüzyıl sonunda Osmanlı İmparatorluğu üzerindeki ekonomik rekabeti çoğalttı. 20.yüzyıl başında ise Petrolün ekonomide kazandığı önem ve Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun yönetimindeki topraklarda zengin petrol kaynaklarının bulunması, büyük devletler arasındaki rekabeti, buralara egemen olma mücadelesine dönüştürdü. 
1912 Trablusgarpğı işgal etmiş olan İtalya, Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnun paylaşılmasında pay olarak güney ve batı Anadolu kıyılarına: Fransa,Suriye,Adana,Mersin yöresine; İngiltere petrol yataklarının önemi sebebiyle Irakğa göz dikmişti.Batı Anadoluğda gözü olan Yunanistanğın durumu daha ileride anlaşmalarla belirlenecektir. Rusya ise tarihi rüyası olan boğazlar ve Doğu Anadoluğyu ele geçirmek istiyordu.Bağdat demiryolu projesinin ortaya çıkması, büyük devletlerin çekişmelerini daha da arttırınca Almanya bu devletlere de hisse vermek zorunda kaldı.Rusya istemedi, fakat kendi nüfuz alanı olarak kabul ettirdiği Doğu Anadoluğya demiryolu yapılmasını engelledi ve böylece Türkiye ve Doğu Anadoluğda yapacağı savaşlarda Türk ordusun asker, cephane ve malzeme naklini de engellemiş oldu.Almanya, Rusya, İngiltere, Fransa, İtalya, Avusturya yukarda belirttiğimiz yöreleri ekonomik nüfuz alanları olarak belirlediler. 
Emperyalist kuvvetlerin ekonomik manada oluşan rehavet ortamı yerini egemen olma hırsına bırakırken, emperyalist kuvvetlerin kutuplaşmalarına da sebep oluyordu.Bu kutuplaşmanın sonucunda büyük bir savaş patlak vermiş ve Osmanlı İmparatorlu da Almanyağnın öncülüğünü yaptığı ittifak grubunun içerisinde yer alıp İngiltere, Fransa ve Rusyağnın içinde bulunduğu İtilaf kuvvetlerine karşı savaşmıştır.
Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğnu oldu bittiye getirerek savaşa sokan dost görünümlü emperyalist Almanya, Osmanlı hükümetinin 1 Ekim 1914ğten geçerli olmak üzere ğKapitülasyonlarığ kaldırdığını yabancı elçilere bildirmesine ilk tepkiyi yine I.Dünya Savaşığnda müttefik Avusturya ile beraber Osmanlığya karşı vermiştir. 

OSMANLI İMPARATORLUĞUğNUN PAYLAşILMASI (GİZLİ ANT.)
İtilaf Devletleri savaş içi gizli anlaşmalarla tüm Orta Doğuğyu yağmalıyorlardı. 1915ğde boğazlar Rusyağya bırakılmış, İtalyağyı savaşa sokabilmel için ise Antalya yöresi vaad edilmiştir.
3 Ocak 1916ğda ise tüm Orta Doğuğnun paylaşılması maksadıyla ğSykes-Ricot Anlaşmasığİngiliz ve Fransız temsilciler tarafından imzalanmıştır.
Bu anlaşmaya göre;
ğ	Suriye ve Irakğın tümü ve Türkiyeğnin güney kısmı İngiliz ve Fransız bölgesi olarak ayrılmıştı,
ğ	Filistinğde uluslararası bir yönetim kurulacaktı 
Bu anlaşmadan sonra Rusya bu durumdan haberdar edildi..Rusyağya Orta Doğuğnun tamamının İngiltere ve Fransağya verilmesine karşılık Trabzonğun batısından geçen bir hattın doğusunda kalan Van, Bitlis,Muş, Siirt bırakılıyordu.
Bu anlaşmadan İtalyağnın haberdar edilmemesi İtalyanları kuşkulandırır ve İtalyanlar yeni bir anlaşma isterler.Bunun sonucunda da Mersin, Antalya yöresi,Konya,Aydın ve İzmir İtalyanlara verilir.Ancak İtalya İngiltere ve Fransağnın oyununa geldiğini Paris Barış Konferansığnda bu bölgelerin Yunanistanğa verilmesiyle anlayacaktır. 
Osmanlı İmparatorluğu emperyalist kuvvetler tarafından daha savaş bitmeden acımasızca paylaşılmıştı.
Savaş bitmiş ve emperyalist kuvvetler 30 Ekim 1918 tarihinde Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ile Mondros mütarekesi imzalamışlardır.Anlaşma hükümlerinin hemen hemen hepsi emperyalist güçlerin, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu toprakları üzerindeki sömürücü emellerine uygun olduğu görülür.Ancak mütarekenin meşhur 7.maddesi;
ğMüttefikler güvenliklerini tehdit edecek durum olduğunda herhangi bir stratejik noktayı işgal hakkına sahip olacaktırğ ibaresi tüm ülkenin ve var olan doğal kaynaklarının, her an istila ile karşı karşıya olduğunu göstermesi açısından çok önemlidir. 
Galip devletler Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ğna uyguladıkları paylaşma politikasını diğer mağlup devletlere karşı uygulamamaktadırlar.
Mütarekenin imzalanmasından sonra M.Kemal Paşa, mütarekenin Türkiyeğnin felaketi olduğu gerçeğini görür ve sadrazam Ahmet Paşağya gönderdiği şifreli yazıda; mütareke şartlarının uygulanmasının doğuracağı tehlikeleri belirterek alınabilecek önlemleri belirtir. 
M.Kemal Paşa ve Sadrazam arasında yapılan karşılıklı telgraflaşmada Sadrazam; böyle bir hareketin memleketin çıkarlarına aykırı olduğunu ve bu yanlış gidişatın derhal giderilmesini tavsiye etti.Buna karşılık M.Kemal Paşa Sadrazamğa gönderdiği telgrafta; İngilizlerin işgal niyetlerini açıklayıp kendisinin aldığı önlemleri belirttikten sonra, kendisi ne durumda olursa olsun doğru olduğuna inandığı şeyleri gereken yerlere duyurmayı vatan selameti için görev bildiğini açıkladı. 
ülkenin toprakları bu mütareke şartları sayesinde bir bir işgal edilmekteydi. Bu durumda Mondrosğtan ve ondan sonra kabul ettirilmek istenen Sevrğden daha ağır anlaşma yapılamazdı.

M.KEMALğİN EMPERYALİST GüüLERE VE YARDIMCILARINA KARşI HAREKETE GEüMESİ

M.Kemal Paşa 13 Kasım 1918 günü Anadoluğdan İstanbulğa gelmiş ve İstanbulğa demir atmakta olan 60 parçalık İtilaf Devletleri donanmasını görünce;
ğHata ettim. İstanbulğa gelmemeli idim.Ne yapıp Anadoluğya dönmenin çaresine bakmalı.Geldikleri gibi giderler.ğdiye söyleyerek hem kendisinin yol haritasını belirlemiş oluyordu, hem de kurtuluşa olan inancını belirtmiş oluyordu. 
İstanbulğda bağımsızlık savaşının yürütülemeyeceğini gören M. Kemal Paşa şubat 1919ğda kurtuluş mücadelesinin Anadolu merkezli yürütülmesi kararına vardı. 
Emperyalist güçler tarafından düzenlenen Paris Barış konferansında Türkiyeğnin paylaşılması,İzmirğin Yunanistanğa verileceği ve doğuda bir Ermenistan kurulmak istendiği anlaşılınca ülkenin vatanperverleri kendi yörelerinin kurtuluşu amacıyla ğMüdafa-i Hukukğ cemiyetleri kurarak çalışmaya başlamışlardır.
İtalyanların İzmirği ele geçirmelerini engellemek bahanesiyle Yunanlaıları bir an önce İzmirğe çıkartmaya kararlı olan Lloyd George İzmir ve Samsun yöresinde asayişin bozuk olduğu ve Müslümanların Hristiyanları katlettikleri gerekçesine dayanarak Mondros Mütarekesiğnin7.maddesine göre işgal hakkını kullanacakları bir gerekçe hazırlamaya başladı.
Hükümet meselenin sağlam bir biçimde çözülebilmesi için bölgeye bir müfettiş gönderilmesinin uygun olduğu görüşüne vardı.Mehmet Ali Bey, aile dostu olan Ali Fuat Paşa aracılığı ile tanımış bulunduğu M. Kemal Paşağyı bu görev için Damat Ferit Paşağya teklif etti. Böylece,bu sırada Anadoluğya geçmek için çalışmalarda bulunan M. Kemal Paşağnın karşısına kendisinin bile hayal edemeyeceği kadar büyük bir fırsat çıktı.
M. Kemal Paşağnın gönderilmesi kesinleştikten sonra hemen bir talimatname hazırlandı. M. Kemal Paşağnın Anadoluğya çok geniş yetkilerle gönderilmesini gerektiren Pontus olaylarının sınırlarının da ötesini kapsayan geniş bir yöreyi içine alan bu talimatnameye göre görevi, asayişin sağlanması , asayişsizliğin sebebinin anlaşılması, silah ve cephanenin toplanarak depolar konması ve korunması, çeşitli yerlerde asker toplayan kurullar olduğu iddialarının araştırılıp,doğruysa engellenmesi idi.Bu görevi başarabilmesi için emrine üçüncü Kolordu verilmişti.Yetkileri, belirtilen tüm yöreler için yalnız askeri olmayıp aynı zamanda mülki idi.Ayrıca, bölgesi sınırlarına komşu il ve kazalara da bildirilerde bulunabilecekti.Olağanüstü geniş yetkilerle Anadoluğya gönderilen M. Kemal Paşağnın yanında geniş bir kurmay heyeti de görevlendirilmişti.

19 MAYIS 1919 üLKENİN GENEL DURUMU

M.Kemal Paşa, 19 Mayıs 1919ğda Samsunğa çıkmıştır ve ülkenin genel durumunu büyük eseri ğNutukğta şöyle dile getirmiştir:
ğOsmanlı Devletiğnin içinde bulunduğu grup I.Dünya Savaşığnda yenilmiş,Osmanlı ordusu her tarafta zedelenmiş, şartları ağır bir ateşkes anlaşması imzalanmış.Büyük Savaşğın uzun yılları boyunca millet yorgun ve fakir durumda .Milleti ve memleketi I.Dünya Savaşığna sürükleyenler, kendi hayatlarını kurtarma kaygısına düşerek memleketten kaçmışlar.
Ordunun elinden silahları ve cephanesi alınmış ve alınmaktağİtilaf Devletlerği, ateşkes anlaşmasının hükümlerine uymayı gerekli bulmuyorlar.Her tarafta yabancı subay ve memurlar ile özel ajanlar faaliyette.
Memleketin her tarafında Hrıstiyan azınlıklar gizli veya açıktan kendi özel emel ve maksatlarını gerçekleştirmeye,devleti bir an önce çökertmeye çalışıyorlar. 
ülkenin genel durumu karşısındaki görüşleri bu şekildedir.ülke genel manada emperyalist güçlerin ve onların lehine çalışan azınlıklar tarafından parsellenmektedir.

KURTULUş SAVAşIğNIN üZELLİKLERİ

üZELLİK1) Kuvayi Milliyeğnin oluşması ve Vatanperlerin gösterdiği tepkiler; 
M Kemal Paşağnın Samsunğa çıkmasından 4 gün önce İzmir 15 Mayıs 1919ğda Yunanlılar tarafından işgal edilmişti.
Bu durum karşısında ve Yunan zulmü konusunda Damat Feritğin yorumu; ğNe yapalım, Yunanlılar bütün milletimize zulüm yapmıyorlar.Yalnız İttihatçileri izliyorlar.Bu ise cezalarıdır, çeksinler.ğolmuştur. 
Türkğün yurduna yapılan işgaller karşısında halk haklı tepkisini vermeye başlamıştır.üzellikle bir Türk kadını olan Halide edip Adıvarğın yaptığı konuşma; ğTürk ve Müslüman bugün en kara gününü yaşıyor.Gece karanlık bir geceğfakat insan hayatında sabahı olmayan gece yoktur, yarın belki parlak bir sabah olacaktır.ğolmuştur. 
Emperyalist kuvvetlerin bulundurdukları asker sayıları ; 1918 aralık ayı içinde İngiliz, Fransız ve İtalyanların İstanbul ve üanakkale Boğazlarında 63.000 askeri bulunuyordu.Adana demiryolu üzerinde 5500 İngiliz asker vardı.Güneydoğu Anadolu tarafında 13.500 İtalyan askeri bulunuyordu.Yaklaşık yüz bin İtilaf askerinin de Anadoluğda bulunuşu Yunanlıları daha da cesaretlendiriyordu. 
Halk bu işgaller karşısında gerekli tepkileri vermektedir.Zayıf mevcutlu askeri birliklerin komutanları,milli duygularla vatanlarını savunurken hamiyetli Türk vatandaşları ve onların yanı sıra, eskiden eşkiyalık yapan bazı efeler, adamlarıyla birlikte bu direnişlere katıldılar, hatta bazı yörelerde duruma hakim oldular. Halkın, askerin, oluşturduğu bu direniş hareketinin ortak noktası vatan savunması ve Türklük duygusu idi. 
üZELLİK2)Amiral Bristol Raporu
Emperyalist güçlere ve onların yardımcılarına karşı Türklerin savunma durumunda bulundukları ve Türklerin haklılıklarını gösteren belgedir.

1-	Mütarekeden sonra İzmir ve yöresinde Hristiyan halkın hayatının tehlikede olduğuna dair barış konferansına yanlış bilgi verilmiştir.Bu bilgiyi vermiş olan hükümetler ve kişiler sorumludur.
2-	İşgalden sonra Batı Anadoluğda yapılan öldürmelerin sorumluluğu yunanlılarğa düşer.
3-	Yunan askerlerinin derhal geri çekilmesi ve yerlerine İtilaf kuvvetleri gönderilmesi lazımdır.
4-	İzmir Havalisinin, milliyet prensiplerine göre,Yunanistanğa katılması söz konusu olamaz.üünkü bu yerlerde Türk çoğunluğu egemendir.

üZELLİK3)Emperyalist güçlerin karşıtı olarak silahla değil inançla başlamıştır. 16 Mayıs 1919 günü İstanbulğdan Bandırma vapuru ile yola çıkan M. Kemal Paşa,İtilaf askerlerinin yolda gemiyi durdurup silah ve cephane arayıp, bulamadıkları için Boğazğdan çıkış izni vermeleri üzerine ğBiz Anadoluğya silah ve cephane götürmüyoruz. İnanç götürüyoruz.ğdiyerek, umut, inanç ve zafer azmini ifade ediyordu. 

üZELLİK4)Türk halkı kendi istikbali için hep çalışmış ve kendi benliğine yönelen saldırıya karşı fedakarca vatanını savunmuştur. M. Kemal bunu Nutukğta şöyle dile getirmiştir; 
ğBir millet varlığını ve istiklalini kurtarabilmek için düşünebilen her türlü teşebbüs ve fedekarlığı yaptıktan sonra başarıya ulaşır.Ya başaramazsa demek, o milletin ölmüş olduğu hükmüne varmak demektir.üyle ise, millet yaşadıkça ve fedakarca teşebbüslerine devam ettikçe başarısızlık da söz konusu olamaz.ğdemiştir. 

üZELLİK5)Milli Mücadele Padişaha ve emperyalist güçlere bağlı olarak oluşmamıştır.Mehmet Efe ğBiz Osmanlı Devletiğnin isteği ve izni ile milli harekete girişmedik, kendiliğimizden ayaklandık.ğdemiş ve Yunan askerlerinin Anadoluğyu terk etmesi ve yerlerine İngiliz askerlerinin gelmesine razı olabileceklerini bildirdi.

üZELLİK6)Emperyalist güçlerin aksine; kendinden olmayan toprağı ve topraklarda yaşayan insanları sömürmek maksadıyla değil,kendi öz yurduna yapılan işgal faaliyetlerine engel olmak maksadıyla başlatılmıştır.

üZELLİK7)Sadece emperyalist güçlere karşı değil aynı zamanda öz yurdundaki vatan hainleriyle de mücadele etmiştir. M. Kemal Paşa dışında kurtuluş arayanlar, İtilaf Devletleriğne karşı düşmanlık etmeden ve Padişah Halifeye canla başla bağlı kalmak şartıyla kurtuluş düşünüyorlardı.Oysa, kurtuluşun başarılabilmesi için bu iki gücünde yenilmesi şart idi. İtilaf Devletleriğnin alt edilmesiyle ğMilli Bağımsızlıkğ, Padişah-Halifenin alt edilmesiyle de ğMilli Egemenlik ğ kazanılacaktı. 

üZELLİK8)Tam bağımsız yeni bir Türk Devletiğnin ancak top yekün bir savaşla kurulabileceğine inanan M. Kemalğin ileri görüşlülüğü etrafında toplanılması ve milli mücadele tam bağımsızlıkla neticelenmiştir.

üZELLİK9)Türk halkı varlığını tehdit eden Rum üetelerine karşı kendi kendine korumak maksadıyla çeteler kurmuştur. M. Kemal Paşa , milli gösteriler ve protestolarla ilgili ğİtilaf Devletleriğnin Türkğün milli izzeti nefsine, ecdadından miras kalan meşru hakkına karşı zalimce tecavüzlerden dolayı, kaynayan Türk ve Müslümandan başka bir şey değildir.Bu heyecan , memleketin en uzak köşesine kadar yaygındır, geneldirğğ demiştir 

üZELLİK10)Genelgeler ve kongreler gibi demokratik örgütlenme yöntemlerini kullanarak milli mücadelenin yöntemi ve ilk kararları alınmıştır.Bu bağlamda yapılan kongreler:

1. Erzurum Kongresi 23 Temmuz 1919
2. I.Balıkesir Kongresi 26-30 Temmuz 1919
3.Nazilli Kongresi 7 Ağustos 1919
4. Alaşehir Kongresi 16 Ağustos 1919
5. Sivas Kongresi 4 Eylül 1919
6.II.Balıkesir Kongresi 22 Eylül 1919
7. Edirne Kongresi 9 Mayıs 1919 

üZELLİK11)İşgalci kuvvetlerinin anlaşmazlıkları ve Türkiyeğde sömürge kapma yarışı sırasında aralarında çıkan anlaşmazlıklar Türk yurdunun ve halkının mağduriyetini daha da arttırmaktadır.
İtalyanlar, Yunanlıların İzmirği işgallerini şiddetle ret ederek tepki gösterdiler ve kendi işgal bölgelerinde halka iyi davranarak da sempati toplamaya çalıştılar. Böylece hem kendileri rahat edeceklerini, hem de Türkiyeğden Ticari ayrıcalık elde edeceklerini umuyorlardı.İtalyan-Yunan rekabeti ise milli kuvvetlere yaradı. 

üZELLİK12)Milli birlik hareketi vatan bütünlüğü sağlamak yönündedir. Misak-ı Milli prensipleri daha Erzurum Kongresiğnde belirlenmiştir.Kongre kararlarına karşı işlenen suçların vatan ihaneti kabul edilmesi milli birlik hareketinin vatan bütünlüğünü sağlamaya yönelik olduğunu ve İstanbul Hükümetiğnin otoritesinin geçersizliğini gösteriyordu. 

üZELLİK13)Atatürkğe göre bu dava emperyalist kuvvetlerin sömürdüğü doğu uluslarının davasıydı.

üZELLİK14)Tarihten beri Türk Devletleriğnde var olan inançlara olan saygı,Heyet-i Temsiliyeğnin Ankarağya gelmesi ile de tekrarlanıyordu.Bu bağlamda M. Kemal Paşağnın kolordulara çektiği telgraflarda şunlar belirtilmişti;
-Hristiyan halka dokunulmayacaktır.
-Memleketin asayişini ve huzurunu bozanlar hangi dine ve milliyete mensup olurlarsa olsunlar haklarında aynı şiddette ve eşitlikte kanuni işlem yapılacaktır.



SONUü



Demokratikleştirme ve insan haklarını yaymak maksadıyla girdiği coğrafyalarda yöre 
halkına inanılmaz acılar çektiren emperyalist güçlere en güzel dersi M. Kemal, arkadaşları ve aziz Türk milleti, girdiği milli mücadele savaşından alnının akıyla çıkarak, demokrasinin olmazsa olmazlarından halk iradesine bağlı Türkiye Büyük Millet meclisiğni açarak hukuk devletini kurup,gerekli devrimleri gerçekleştirip laik ve çağdaş bir cumhuriyet oluşturmakla vermiştir.











































KAYNAKüA



1-Ergün Aybars, ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti TarihiğZeus Kitapevi,İzmir,2005


2-Mustafa Kemal Atatürk,ğNutukğ Atatürk Kültür, Dil ve Tarih Yüksek Kurumu,Ankara,1994

----------

